# Gaming mouse with side buttons for music ?



## bcarwell (Dec 27, 2020)

I never knew until today there are "gaming" mouses (mice ?) that have 10 or so buttons on the side (presumably activated with the thumb). And they seem to be reasonably priced under $100.

I assume they can be programmed to be useful for music like DAW control.

Can anybody enlighten me further ? What is a good one for computer generated music ? Are they fully programmable and easily customizable so that, for example, you can use them with a DAW and assign buttons for transport control, selecting a track, etc., etc. Or are the buttons just for gaming moves like backwards, forwards, etc. ? Why have I never (until today) seen one in composer's desktop kits ?

Bob


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 27, 2020)

I don't like mousing around much while doing music. The mouse would be configurable with a lot of DAW software, though. Their included software will allow you to mimic the common keyboard shortcuts of any old program.

There are also gaming keyboards bristling with keys if that's more your speed. I used mine for Photoshop, and I was an absolute monster. 

Ultimately, this thing was my secret weapon:









ExpressKey™ Remote


ExpressKey™ Remote is designed to help boost your productivity. With 17 customizable buttons and a Touch Ring it offers time–saving shortcuts for all your favorite creative applications. You can connect up to five ExpressKey™ Remotes at a time (one for each creative software applications) to...




estore.wacom.com





Fits in the hand, no wires, rechargeable through USB. A fantastic tool.


----------



## Germain B (Dec 27, 2020)

Getting a gaming mouse really improved my workflow.
You can program any keyboard shortcuts, or a combination of commands (you record a sequence of actions and assign it to a button).
Basically, just programming my most used keyboard shortcuts to those buttons (I have 8) is really a time saver and it's so comfortable.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 27, 2020)

bcarwell said:


> I never knew until today there are "gaming" mouses (mice ?) that have 10 or so buttons on the side (presumably activated with the thumb). And they seem to be reasonably priced under $100.
> 
> I assume they can be programmed to be useful for music like DAW control.
> 
> ...



Typically the extra buttons on gaming mice can be programmed to either play regular keyboard commands, or macros of several keyboard commands in a row. If your DAW has the ability to assign shortcuts to key combinations, and you still have some keys free, then you can for example put DAW functions on hard to reach keyboard combinationes and trigger them with a single button on your gaming mouse.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 27, 2020)

I like the logitech g600 but it might be discontinued at this point... I think theey go for reaaallly cheap because they are backstock.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 27, 2020)

A few good ones. Provider software is equally important. Check Corsair Scimitar Pro RGB. 
(12 side- buttons) Cool iCUE software is powerful for programming each button ! 

_JFI_ _ Corsair now (owns ??) supplies El Gato Stream Deck

SCIMITAR PRO RGB Optical MOBA/MMO Gaming Mouse — Black (corsair.com)


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 27, 2020)

I like the Logitech Master MX3 because it has also a second scroll wheel. For example it allows you to scroll sideways in your DAW.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 27, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> I like the Logitech Master MX3 because it has also a second scroll wheel. For example it allows you to scroll sideways in your DAW.


Yep, I have one here and the sideways scrolling is awesome. Plus I have a thumb button for "play from last playhead position" etc etc.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 27, 2020)

I never liked gaming mouses with lots of buttons for somehow (not a big gamer here) and found them rather confusing. But using one to program DAW shortcuts... hmm, interesting idea, never thought about it.


----------



## fourier (Dec 27, 2020)

I am very happy with Razer Viper Ultimate to all things, but predominantly as a wireless gaming mouse that hasn't let me down yet. Bought mine a year ago, and I've been very happy with it, despite it being quite more pricey then than now.


----------



## bcarwell (Dec 28, 2020)

Many thanks to all for your very helpful responses. As a result I am definitely acquiring one of these puppies, just don't know which one yet.

I ran across this testimonial on You Tube (), which although not a mouse with buttons, confirms that this device works fine specifically with DAWS (and appears from the software to be easily programmed) though intended for Wacom tablets.

To quote Lawrence Welk, wunnerfull, ah wunnerful...

Happy Holidays all and again thanks for your input...

Bob


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 3, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> I like the Logitech Master MX3 because it has also a second scroll wheel. For example it allows you to scroll sideways in your DAW.


I just got one of these because my video editing was causing tendinitis. And yes it is great for navigating DAWs too. What functions do you assign the extra buttons for DAW use?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 3, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I just got one of these because my video editing was causing tendinitis. And yes it is great for navigating DAWs too. What functions do you assign the extra buttons for DAW use?


I might change it depending what I feel I need the most... Right now I have the two extra buttons under the second scroll wheel set to zoom in and out horizontally. The gesture button on the thumb is set to 'set locators by region'. Easy key command but still faster when using the mouse already.


----------



## Henu (Jan 3, 2021)

I've been using gaming gear for the last ten years with audio production, and would also point out how valuable a gaming keyboard can be be with all sorts of macro keys, profiles and color coding.


----------



## Germain B (Jan 4, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> What functions do you assign the extra buttons for DAW use?


In Cubase :
-Alt+F4 : as I open the midi editor in a full sized window, one click to close it
-V : 1-to open the virtual instrument (mostly Kontakt) ; 2-coupled with Alt or Shift, I paste in relation with the playhead's position ; 3-coupled with Alt+Shift I select all event on the selected track
-J : 1-activate/deactivate snap to grid ; 2-coupled with Alt I switch from editing multi-instrument or single-instrument in the midi editor

There's room for improvement for the last two, as I don't use it as much :
-Shift+E : open the track window
-Alt+Shift+Left clic : place the playhead to the cursor position


----------



## Mornats (Jan 4, 2021)

I've got a Corsair M95 mouse with 9 buttons surrounding my thumb. Used it for MMO gaming for years and have only recently started assigning productivity shortcuts to it. So far I've just got space, enter and shift assigned (one handed shift-click and select!) I'd recommend giving one a go.


----------



## Tempfram (Jun 22, 2021)

A belated question, do these mice cause a noticeable CPU hit? Many of them come with very high polling rates.


----------

